# Power Strip



## voice1900 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a question for all of you. Can anyone recommend a good power strip for an aquarium, and a good place to get the power strip? One that makes things safer in case of a water leak or something like that. I have always used those cheap one's and I know that is not the best way to go. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## davemill (May 3, 2004)

The key with power strips and all electrical cords around aquaria is a drip loop: make sure the cord loops down from the aquarium, then back up to the plugs. Mounting the power strip on the wall, with the plugs facing out, is also a good idea. You want to avoid laying the power strip facing upwards next to the tank, where it is too easy to pour water into it.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

davemill said:


> The key with power strips and all electrical cords around aquaria is a drip loop: make sure the cord loops down from the aquarium, then back up to the plugs. Mounting the power strip on the wall, with the plugs facing out, is also a good idea. You want to avoid laying the power strip facing upwards next to the tank, where it is too easy to pour water into it.


That is good advice and exactly what I do.

I connect my power strips to a piece of 1/4" plywood that my tank sits on creating a nice loop.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I use the Coralife Power Centers with the built-in timers and mount them on the sides of my stands. They work great and I usually have the equipment for two tanks connected to each Power Center. You should probably have these plugged into GFCIs although I don't.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I use a basic power strip (grounded/3-prong) and hang it a few inches above the ground on the wall. That way it is off the floor and will have a drip-loop like davemill and fshfanatic mentioned.

Power Centers with built-in timers sound like a great idea too. How much do they cost, gheitman? Right now I'm using a cheapie Brinks timer ($7-$8 ) and I've already had to replace one due to a timing failure.

-Dave


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 9, 2008)

You can get one of this.
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...view~idProduct~TW39013~idCategory~FIMIGF.html


----------



## voice1900 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> I use a basic power strip (grounded/3-prong) and hang it a few inches above the ground on the wall. That way it is off the floor and will have a drip-loop like davemill and fshfanatic mentioned.
> 
> Power Centers with built-in timers sound like a great idea too. How much do they cost, gheitman? Right now I'm using a cheapie Brinks timer ($7-$8 ) and I've already had to replace one due to a timing failure.
> 
> -Dave


You can currently get them online at Big Al's for $23.39.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18549/si1382994/cl0/coralifepowercenterwavemaker


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

gheitman said:


> You can currently get them online at Big Al's for $23.39.
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18549/si1382994/cl0/coralifepowercenterwavemaker


Thanks for the info.


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 9, 2008)

They have the GFCI at Bigals too. It's always a must when you're dealing with water.


----------

